# Cabinet Style Humidor



## chonster (Jan 8, 2004)

Hello all,

This is my first post. I'd say that I'm a novice to the cigar world. I
got started a little over a year ago when I received a box of cigars as a wedding present. It snowballed from there, now I have two humidors and an igloodor filled to the brim. I recently stumbled onto this forum, even though I've been browsing the top25cigar reviews database for a while. Everyone seems
very friendly here, so I thought I'd give posting a shot.

If I can convince the wife, I'm thinking of getting a cabinet style
humidor. I did a search of previous posts and I noticed that a lot of people recommended Bob Staebell of aristocrathumidors.com. The Aristocrat Mini w/Cigar Oasis looks really nice, but a little on the high end of my price range.

My question is regarding the Antietam Cabinet Humidor sold at
bargainhumdors.com. It's being sold w/Cigar Oasis for almost $200 less than the Aristocrat Mini, a good chunk of change (for me anyway) that could be used for another box or two . Most likely the Antietam is mass-produced and doesn't have the craftsmanship of the Aristocrat Mini, but does anyone know if this is a reliable humidor? Would I be better off going with the Aristocrat Mini in the long run?

Thanks in advance for your suggestions/recommendations.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

if for some odd reason money wasn't a big issue there is a company in new england called vigilant. their website seems to have changed:

http://www.cigarhumidoronline.com/cabinet.asp

i have 2 from these guys, and love them!

jimmy


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm getting the Climatech 2600.....When I graduate


----------



## drc (Dec 31, 1999)

Welcome to the jungle.

I don't have any experience with the Antietam. In a different thread, sgoselin made a strong case in favor of spending your money wisely when it comes to humidors. You might save $200 to get your Antietam, but that savings amounts to nothing if it stops holding its humidity a year or two after you get it.

Have you considered the wine cellar option? If you just want a climate controlled place for long term storage, it might be the answer. If you really want the nice looking piece of furniture, then the wine cellar is out.


----------



## chonster (Jan 8, 2004)

drc - think you're right, I should probably go with the higher quality item. I have had a lot of experience with buying an item because I thought it was a bargain, then later regret that decision. I usually end up spending more than if I got the higher quality stuff in the first place! :c 

I'll just have to save for a little while longer.


----------



## CoolSmoker (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello Cigar Smokers:cb
from 1997 we work on quality power lokers (good cabinet Style Humidor) in massive cedar wood
Pics about our production on www.cedar-humidor.it
here you can see an example of our Victor III "climatized" humidor 
All parts of our cabinet in solid cedar wood (from Brazil)
Enjoj yourself
Regards

Emilio, Milan, italy


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.avallohumidors.com

AVALLO!!! these humidors and built in Accumonitors are so precise... i have 6 cabinets from them with another 2 comming. if you call Matt there, he's a great guy, custom work at average prices- please, tell him *Paul from Florida sent ya!!!*

just dont buy one from like Cigarsinternational or any of the chains. you do not want to buy a 6 foot tall 80 box holding humi and then have to fill up 15 flower-foam style humidifiers or best case- buy some cigar Oasis' in which you still need to set up, buy at least 2 and not have the reliability that Avallos Accumonitor has. his humidifiers are genius!!


----------



## CIGARTOYZ (Aug 6, 2007)

chonster said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post. I'd say that I'm a novice to the cigar world. I
> got started a little over a year ago when I received a box of cigars as a wedding present. It snowballed from there, now I have two humidors and an igloodor filled to the brim. I recently stumbled onto this forum, even though I've been browsing the top25cigar reviews database for a while. Everyone seems
> ...


Take a look at www.cigartoyz.com Cabinet humidors and more.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site, and luck on finding the right cabinet.

If it were me, personally... and you're looking to purchase this with intentions on having it, well, forever. Go with the craftsmanship, because you can't go wrong with that.

Sounds like you are hardly a novice to the cigar world though. :ss


----------



## rgordin (Jan 6, 2007)

Another optioin if you want the Aristocrat - I just received the mini and love it (though there will be the issue of whether I bought too small) - is to buy it without the Oasis to save money and look into beads. You can always add an Oasis or one of Bob's systems (I got the Set and Forget) later. Ask Bob. He may give you the same price break (if there is one) later.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The thread is 3 1/2 years old guys...bet he already made his choice.

And staying in the Jungle apparently wasn't one of them...


----------

